# Charity Shops



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Are there such things as charity shops here? Like Oxfam and British Heart Foundation in the UK? I have truck loads of stuff left over here from the previous owner which I though I might sell on th markets. But having visited a few markets it seems truck loads of the same stuff is already on sale there, little of which seems to sell. So I would rather just give it all to a good cause.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,
Not sure about charity shops, but there are second hand shops near me in Torres Vedras. Don't know if that's near you though?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Bombeiros will take anything you care to give them and there can be no better worthy cause than the Bombeiros........ two summers ago, seven of their volunteers died saving people and property from fires.


----------

